# Speaker stand recommendation needed - 34-38" high for 35lb speakers



## crazydiamond (Apr 3, 2012)

I recently found a great deal on a set of three black Phase Tech PC3.5s, a speaker I have had my eye on for a while. They are well-made, American-made speakers from that sound great even with the left and right speakers vertical, and the center speaker horizontal (with midrange and tweeter rotated). 

Now I need a pair of stands for them.

I played around with some adjustable pro audio stands, and a stand height of between 34" and 38" gave me the most integrated sonic image from left to right on multichannel material. That is a little bit higher than the Phase Techology SST stands but put the left and right tweeters close to the height of the center channel tweeter.

Can anyone recommend an attractive stand of that height that will securely hold their weight, and has a channel big enough to hide Kimber 4VS speaker cables? My wife wants these Guitar Center stands out of the living room!


----------



## crazydiamond (Apr 3, 2012)

Nobody knows of any good tall speaker stands?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

crazydiamond said:


> Nobody knows of any good tall speaker stands?


Check this one out
http://www.standsandmounts.com/bello36inchspeakerstandssp-200black.aspx


----------

